# OB mbuna



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

I would like to learn about them B4 I buy one.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Which one? Obliquidens, Fullenborni, Zebra, etc?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

umm this is an old pic of one i USED to have but I would like to learn about this particular one.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thats a Labeotropheus sp. from Lake Malawi. There are two species common in the hobby and they both have OB morphs. I can't tell which from the picture. Both get fairly large. A 55 gallon is a minimun size and I'd recommend a 70 or 90 gallon for either fish. http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/zezza/labeotropheus.html


----------



## super7 (Jul 24, 2006)

they get like 5-6 inch i have them in a 40 gallon and they breed so they are not stressed, got as juvies too


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

They are hybrids, most of them. They are like any other mbuna, really. DO research on red zebras, they are basically the same fish.


----------

